# LHD Vehicles



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Are LHD vehicles worth considering?
As we mainly use our motorhome in France we are looking at a LHD.But does it affect the resale value when we come to sell it,and should it make the one were looking at cheaper than a RHD?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Normally if on British plates a LHD would be cheaper to buy, but then fetch a bit less when you come to sell. 
Thus the big cost of ownership which is depreciation, should normally be actually a tad less than with a RHD.
If keen on LHD, consider importing a used one from somewhere like Germany where prices are a lot lower than the UK.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good idea about importing but sounds like grief to me.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes IMO. I just bought a new LHD Carado from a dealer in Belgium and did a personal import to UK and saved 20% on UK list price. That should cover any difference in resale value.
see thread
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/34-importing/128746-importing-new-belgium.html


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

jo662 said:


> Good idea about importing but sounds like grief to me.


why on earth do you say that? Presumably it's because you have never looked into it? Actually it's a bit of a doddle, even easier on a new van. Well worth the potential saving of many thousands of pounds.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

jo662 said:


> Good idea about importing but sounds like grief to me.


Nope. It's a piece of cake; and typically saves many thousands of pounds. 
Plenty of info in these forums. or you can google it.
You can even get companies who'll do it all for you if you don't want to do any of the paperwork yourself.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

My experience of buying new from Germany is that you save so much that you can sell after 4 years and suffer little, or no , depreciation.

As others have said it is not a difficult procedure to do.

Mike


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

mgdavid said:


> why on earth do you say that? Presumably it's because you have never looked into it? Actually it's a bit of a doddle, even easier on a new van. Well worth the potential saving of many thousands of pounds.


Your right,only saying that because not looked into it.
Thank you for link,I will read up on there.:grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jo662 said:


> Your right,only saying that because not looked into it.
> Thank you for link,I will read up on there.:grin2:


Just from reading other threads, not personal experience, it seems that providing the MH is new enough to have an EU Certificate of Conformity (i.e. built to an agreed standard) there should be little problem, except minor adjustments, e.g. if only one reversing light/rear fog light they may need to be swapped over. Even the dipping of headlights on newer vehicles is directly down so no change needed there.

I am currently trying to do the reverse - registering a RHD in Poland; much more difficult, so this year it is yet another 2,000 mile trip to UK for MOT.

Geoff


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Wouldn't it be a lot cheaper to buy an "MOT" remotely (ahem...)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

TheNomad said:


> Wouldn't it be a lot cheaper to buy an "MOT" remotely (ahem...)


You have a contact?


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Definitely worth having a look abroad as the selection is much greater than in the UK. However, some of the standard fitted items in UK models do not appear on Continental Motorhomes, so you might need to retro fit them if needed (i.e. Oven, grill, 3 pin sockets). As far as cost goes, the € is in your favour if converting from £ and there are definite bargains to be had if you are prepared to haggle. UK importation is a bit of a grind, but can be done if you are patient. Driving in the UK with a LHD model is not really a problem in my opinion as the driver is up high enough to see reasonably far ahead in most instances. I have a french LHD MH and have absolutely no regrets.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

www.fakemots.co.uk


----------

